# CDT-CPT Crosswalk (Dental/Oral Surgery)



## Krzysztof (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello All - I'm looking for some authoritative crosswalk documentation for CDT-CPT, i.e., identifying CPT code(s) equivalent to a given CDT "D" code, where applicable.

Even with the power of Google, I've got nada. 

Thanks in advance!


----------

